# What is the most powerful HID period!



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

Just a curious question if there is ONE light that surpasses all others as far as distance of throw. 

I've read about the Barnburner, Harbor Freight HID, Maxibeam, etc but I am not clear if there is actually one "King" to all the lights.


----------



## TeflonBubba (Aug 11, 2007)

Depends... 

Are you thinking handhelds or larger - like tank-mounted or helicopter-mounted lights, etc. 

If handhelds, which criteria matters to you....
Lumens (brightness) vs. Throw (distance)?

For lumens, it is the BarnBurner (supplied by Xevision)
For throw, it is the MaxaBeam (supplied by Peak Beam Systems)
For both, it is the MaxaBlaster (non-production and hand-built by Ra) :twothumbs


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

Strictly Hand held and strickly distance. Like for example you take some lights out in the wide open and see which one can illuminate something the clearest to see at the furthest distance.


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

I notice on the Xevision website, there is no "Barnburner" listed. The closest is the 50 watt version for about $900.

The maxibeam website (which claims it's the best bar none) doesn't even list the price. I guess it's the old, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" deal. I can imagine how much it must cost being it does everything except suck the freddie.


----------



## glockboy (Aug 11, 2007)

For throw, it is the MaxaBeam, cost around $2,000.


----------



## FredM (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> I notice on the Xevision website, there is no "Barnburner" listed. The closest is the 50 watt version for about $900.



It was part of a group buy setup.


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

Where did the name "BarnBurner" come from? Is it just a made up name of a custom light?


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

Are there any aspheric HIDs?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 11, 2007)

BarnBurner was coined by someone after looking at shootout pictures and someone saying it looks so bright you better be careful shining it at a barn, or it might burn down.

Never have seen an aspherical lens for a HID. It would be nearly impossible to get the precise focal point like Mac and Ledean have done with their LED Asperical Mag mods....because the HID bulb is too long.

I still have an extra Barn Burner if anyone really wants one.


----------



## data_lore (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL - Like the name LuxLuthor - I guess Superman better beware!

That barn burner sure looks tempting i must say 



LuxLuthor said:


> BarnBurner was coined by someone after looking at shootout pictures and someone saying it looks so bright you better be careful shining it at a barn, or it might burn down.
> 
> I still have an extra Barn Burner if anyone really wants one.


----------



## darmawaa (Aug 11, 2007)

My 75W BB can be yours for $1000 plus shipping.


----------



## darmawaa (Aug 11, 2007)

Oops, should put it on the B/S/T


----------



## seery (Aug 13, 2007)

Why is everyone so eager to pawn off their BarnBurners? :thinking:

Nevermind...I figured it out!


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 13, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> Just a curious question if there is ONE light that surpasses all others as far as distance of throw.
> 
> I've read about the Barnburner, Harbor Freight HID, Maxibeam, etc but I am not clear if there is actually one "King" to all the lights.



Probably the Megaray 175w; still considered a 'handheld' although its not typical spotlight or flashlight shape.


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, that MegaRay looks pretty impressive. No mention of a price anywhere. These are definitely some SERIOUS lights, not for the typical light hobbyist.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> Wow, that MegaRay looks pretty impressive. No mention of a price anywhere. These are definitely some SERIOUS lights, not for the typical light hobbyist.



I forget, but I think the MegaRay is in the $5-6,000 range. 

Seery, I'm only considering selling one of my two BarnBurners. Never would sell both. 

Someone should grab darmawaa's $1000 offer because that is a steal. 

Stop and think a minute. XeVision's new 50W balast with GE bulb is $900 + Shipping. The Philips DL-50 Fat Boy BarnBurner bulbs are $125+ if you can find them, since none have been made for a long time. The 75W "heart of the BB" ballast is non-existent ...especially in XeVision's size and quality.

Some may think that XeVision is coming out with a Barn Burner Buster, but I seriously doubt that. We should be getting the diffusers which will be nice to see how they work in shorter blast periods. :naughty:


----------



## dpenny3766 (Aug 18, 2007)

The Surefire Hellfire without a doubt in my mind... but 4,800?? NO FREAKING WAY

I got to hold one not too long ago, and turn it on, running on the battery... BLOWN AWAY...

Imagine a tank, minues the tracks and engine, instead of a gun on a turret, it is a light cannon... LUMEN SEX


----------



## BVH (Aug 18, 2007)

The Hellfire, while a well made light, will not be anywhere near as bright as the BarnBurner, and for that matter the Xeray 50 Watt light.


----------



## Arcoholic (Aug 18, 2007)

Megaray ; i think there is or was a member here by the name of Andreas he bought one and posted some mean pics. This guy was crazy he spent 25 large ones his collection in a matter of a few weeks.


----------



## Spence (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lumen fun on a budget*

Just for fun I bought a Black and Decker "V-1 Million Power Series" rechargeable, hand held spotlight from Wal-Mart, $16.98. It was rated at 580 Lumens. At Sears tool dept. I bought a replacement Halogen bulb 6v-100 watt ($4.95) and replaced the stock 55 watt with it. Now I don't lock it on for extended periods but I light up the neighbors garage (facing me) from nearly three blocks away! The B & D V-2 million is rated at 1365 Lumens with a stock 75 watt bulb. I'm just guessing that my B & D V-1 is putting out 3 million candle power at between 1850 and 2000 Lumens and I only have $22.00 invested. By the way, the recharger is built into the light and Target sells the identical unit under their store's tool brand name for $19.95. Not only was the Black & Decker bucks cheaper at Wal-Mart, B & D has a better warranty service system. I'm not a real hi-tech mod man, myself, but I do have a little fun.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would settle for a xeray 50w.I must have one,one day.And that would mean no new flashlights for a whole year.Well I think I could manage that.


----------



## D-Dog (Aug 27, 2007)

The Maxablaster all the way


----------



## Ra (Aug 29, 2007)

As for portable throw, Maxablaster indeed is number one. It has at least 2.5 times the throw of number two on the list, Maxabeam.

However, as powerfull as it's beam meight be, Maxablaster is far from practical.
If you want practical, go for Xeray 50watt or Barnburner. Those are the lumens-monsters, and are more practical and efficient.

I only use Maxablaster to impress family, friends and colleagues. But when I need a lot of practical light, I grab my +7000 lumens 45/65Watt HID-Thor mod.

However, tho my HID-Thor produces more lumens, it's always Maxablaster that steals the show when both are exposed to an audience!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Tempora (Sep 3, 2007)

For real usage i think it is Polarion Helios


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2007)

Ra, is that your Maxablaster or HID 45/65 mod in your avatar?

I don't think I've ever seen a close up picture of the bulb and reflector of your Maxablaster. I'd love to see one sometime. :twothumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Ra, is that your Maxablaster or HID 45/65 mod in your avatar?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a close up picture of the bulb and reflector of your Maxablaster. I'd love to see one sometime. :twothumbs



Here is the thread I remember Ra introducing his amazing creation. Fun to go back and see all that went into his design. I bet it would qualify for a Guinness record. Ra's Maxablaster eventually belongs in a museum like The Smithsonian or the European equivalent.


----------



## Ra (Sep 4, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Ra, is that your Maxablaster or HID 45/65 mod in your avatar?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a close up picture of the bulb and reflector of your Maxablaster. I'd love to see one sometime. :twothumbs



That's Maxablaster..


----------



## bushy555 (Sep 14, 2007)

Probably is nothing to what some of you are talkign about, but this might beat a few of the little 12 volt things.
We've got a 240v AC (Standard house-hold power in Australia) 1500w metal halide (HID) mother of a light.
By itself up fairly high it will light up a footy oval quite easily. It is around about the 5000k colour temperature mark.


The ballast weighs around 25 kilograms.







Sorry about these two pics. Are fairly hopeless....


----------



## ampdude (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if that comes close to what lights up the space shuttle on the launch pad. But then I don't think that's HID.


----------

